# Radiator problem...



## Matt37 (Oct 25, 2006)

Well... I just got literally 2 weeks ago a 2006 GTO with 12k on it and today already had my first problem...

I was on my way to the gym and noticed the car smoking alot... (you could see smoke pouring out of the opening of the hood scoops... 

Then, this distinct awful smell began to arise... and thats when I knew it was probably the radiator...

I checked coolant level and it was totally bone dry... the thing is the guy I bought it from had it serviced and all liquids replaced 1 day before I bought it so basically 2 weeks ago...

I am thinking I dropped coolant fluid somewhere... I just hope to god their isnt a leak or the radiator is bad... Could that be possible on a 12k mile car??

I also hope I didnt do any damage driving it back from the gym (about 15 miles away) with no coolant at all... A blow head gasket two weeks into it would not be a good start.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

What your gonna have to do is refill the cooling system and run it to see the leak. To my knowledge cooling problems are rare on these cars, especilally with low milage. I'd be suspicious of the work performance that was done before you bought the car.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If you're leaking coolant you will see where it's coming from. Look beneath the car as well, you will see stains.
If you see no evidence of leakage, could be the coolant was near empty when you got it.

Check the oil level. Verify the oil level. If you notice it grossly overfilled, if it is, could be coolant leaking in there. If so, head gasket could be the cause, also look to see if there is coolant coming out the tail pipes.


----------



## Matt37 (Oct 25, 2006)

Well it still has 2 years of warranty left on it so iam not even going to mess around with it.... ill just take it over to the dealership.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

Have read several comments where LS2 owners don't purge the system correctly and leave a huge air bubble inside the engine, which prevents proper cooling with the results you mentioned. I'd bet money that's what happened to you due to your mileage. 
Fill the radiator to the top, turn the temp knob on the A/C to full hot, start the engine, and refill the radiator to the top. Shut down engine. Refill again.

Now, that's all usually needed on most cars, but am suspecting the GTO might be harder to purge. Another way to do it is to idle the engine until the thermostat opens up (before topping off radiator, as hot coolant expands), then refill radiator and close it up. 
The best is to open a purge valve (if equipped) near the highest point on the engine, allowing air (and some coolant) to espape the easy way. This engine might have one. I have a service manual, but haven't searched for that yet. I want to change the factory coolant since it's probably all contaminated, just like brake/clutch fluid, and probably all other fluids as well, so will be tackling the job soon. Try the LS2GTO site for more info, and please keep us posted. Good luck.
JC


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, you are not the only one. When I bought my GTO, brand new, for whatever reason there was a crack in my cooling overflow tank. A real bummer, but I check my fluids every time, before I start the car, and after I finish driving it so I caught the problem instantaneously. I don't know what it could be. If it is under warranty ask the dealer to find out what in the hell is goin on.


----------

